# Why no testicular shrinkage?



## maxbrokeneck (Mar 22, 2011)

In my entire aas history I've never experienced any testicular atrophy. Even at higher doses of test, my testicles will retract, but they will not shrink AT ALL. I guess I should consider myself lucky, but im wondering if this means im not responding in a way that I should.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 22, 2011)

Fake gear!!


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 22, 2011)

i personally didnt think my testes shrunk, but the other day my wife actually commented that my balls are smaller..so it must be noticeable ha


----------



## maxbrokeneck (Mar 22, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> Fake gear!!


 
seriously doubt it, unless my mind creates the world's most powerful placebo effect.



keith1569 said:


> i personally didnt think my testes shrunk, but the other day my wife actually commented that my balls are smaller..so it must be noticeable ha


 
...ouch.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 22, 2011)

Ummm if your balls dont shrink then that means that your body hasn't shut down. That possibly means your gear is fake.

Around week 7-8 my balls were tiny. They are just starting to pick back up now. HCG from here on out is in my future.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 22, 2011)

I am on my first cycle and running 500mg test cyp a week. I am in the middle of week 5 and so far the ONLY thing that has changed with me is my strength going up. No aggression, ball shrinkage, acne that I know of.....yet


----------



## bigedawg23 (Mar 22, 2011)

or maybe they are just small to begin with?...J/K bro..even the least bit of test shuts me down or at least cause some shrinkage.try another source


----------



## cutright (Mar 22, 2011)

I take HCG so my balls never shrink...yours should be if your not


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 22, 2011)

cutright said:


> I take HCG so my balls never shrink...yours should be if your not


 
is it ok to take 500iu a week of HCG for 5-6 weeks straight on an 8 week test prop cycle?  no desensitization?


----------



## njc (Mar 22, 2011)

Same here.  I usually experience very little testicular atrophy....even when I ran Test/Tren/Mast I had very little shrinkage.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 22, 2011)

maxbrokeneck said:


> seriously doubt it, unless my mind creates the world's most powerful placebo effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...ouch.




ha ya..so im gonna be addin in some hcg soon lol


----------



## karamazov (Mar 23, 2011)

on var alone for nine weeks my balls shrunk up. ...maybe your just lucky.


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 13, 2013)

I'd say fake gear or you are incredibly lucky.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 13, 2013)

My nuts shrink a very negligible amount also


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 13, 2013)

I notice maybe 10-25% shrinkage...but its odd cause some days they seem fuller than others.


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 13, 2013)

maxbrokeneck said:


> In my entire aas history I've never experienced any testicular atrophy. Even at higher doses of test, my testicles will retract, but they will not shrink AT ALL. I guess I should consider myself lucky, but im wondering if this means im not responding in a way that I should.




Theres no such thing as a drug that will affect everyone the exact same way. You might have some weird genetics that allow your testes to shut down production but not shrink. You might have fake gear. You might have had them shrink but at such a slow process you cant tell a difference. You might not be shutting down at all. Theres a lot of possible reasons. Your blood tests will probably tell why. You might still be producing LH when most everyone else would shut down. I could keep throwing out possibilities. But I imagine a blood test will tell.


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 14, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Theres no such thing as a drug that will affect everyone the exact same way. You might have some weird genetics that allow your testes to shut down production but not shrink. You might have fake gear. You might have had them shrink but at such a slow process you cant tell a difference. You might not be shutting down at all. Theres a lot of possible reasons. Your blood tests will probably tell why. You might still be producing LH when most everyone else would shut down. I could keep throwing out possibilities. But I imagine a blood test will tell.



This is very true.  Some people are barely affected by using AAS in terms of shutdown, others are horribly shut down permanently.  Bloodwork is really the only way to tell for sure.


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 14, 2013)

My balls will actually hurt a little a few times a day around week 5 for a week. My balls will hang high in my sack. Them actually shrinking ive never noticed.


----------



## forumhacker (May 10, 2013)

i think elevated estrogen is what will shrink your testicles not necessary test alone.


----------



## cube789 (May 10, 2013)

all this talk of balls and no sign of the Captn ......... (or nikos)


----------



## usmarine (May 13, 2013)

I'm with you there. I have very little test shrinking. until its time for me and my wife to fuck for some reason. somthing about her makes my balls run the opposite way while on aas hahahaha fml


----------



## Sherk (May 13, 2013)

usmarine said:


> I'm with you there. I have very little test shrinking. until its time for me and my wife to fuck for some reason. somthing about her makes my balls run the opposite way while on aas hahahaha fml



Lol that's funny bro


http://www.alphamalepharmaceuticals.com/

Official Board Rep for AMA.


----------



## CG (May 13, 2013)

Had pain and severe atrophy on cyp. 2 diff labs prop only mild atrophy, no pain, monstrous loads. I like prop. Lol


----------



## Qwai Chang (May 15, 2013)

I've been on 1,000mg/ml of test for a while with orals tabs and prohormones.  My honey can still get a mouth full. However, there is some shrinkage on the right testicle which seems to shrink a bit while having sex.  I guess it has to do with the earlier days of using 5,000mg/ml a month and oral tabs.


----------



## s2h (May 15, 2013)

Hcg of course works...but I found a simple home remedy for testicular shrinkage..

Use em...have sex...jack off..or whatever...if you keep a steady nutbusting pattern going they will stay full..


----------



## SFW (May 15, 2013)

I remember the days when my nuts would smack against my inner thigh as i ran down the stairs creating an audible slapping noise. not so much now.


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2013)

SloppyJ said:


> Ummm if your balls dont shrink then that means that your body hasn't shut down. That possibly means your gear is fake.



Truth, unless u were on HCG while on your cycle, then they would not shrink.


----------



## dave 236 (May 16, 2013)

forumhacker said:


> i think elevated estrogen is what will shrink your testicles not necessary test alone.



There are many who associate aromatization to testicular shrinkage. If that were the case though an ai alone would prevent most of it so it seems more logical that its the gear shutting down and causing atrophy of the ledig cells causing the tiny grape syndrome.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2013)

been on for 2 years, no hcg, no shrinkage, but lots of wanking


----------

